# Chi nhánh Công ty CP TM và DV kho vận Phú Hưng – Nhà Máy Xử Lý Chất Thải Minh Tân Rất Tin Tưởng Máy Ép Bùn Khung Bản Của Rotec Việt Nam



## Rotec Việt Nam (24/11/21)

*Chi nhánh Công ty CP TM và DV kho vận Phú Hưng – Nhà Máy Xử Lý Chất Thải Minh Tân Rất Tin Tưởng Máy Ép Bùn Khung Bản Của Rotec Việt Nam*​
_Trong năm vừa qua __Rotec Việt Nam__ đã gặt hái được nhiều thành công, đã thu hút rất nhiều đối tác lắp đặt các sản phẩm của công ty. Trong đó máy ép bùn khung bản đã được rất nhiều khách hàng đối tác phản hồi rất tốt về chất lượng của nó. Chi nhánh công ty CP TM và DV khi vận Phú Hưng – Nhà máy xử lý chất thải Minh Tân đã rất tin tưởng sản phẩm này….Xem thêm…_






Máy ép bùn khung bản Rotec Việt Nam​CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0971 506 268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: sales@rotec.com.vn


----------

